# Screws for Drivers Door Hinge



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

I've somehow managed to lose both screws from the hinge/stay of my 1999 Hymer B584 LHD. Tried machine screws but No. 4 are too big whist number 3 are a bit small and go right through the threaded holes. I've been able to use No3 ones with washers and nuts as a temporary measure ( photo attached ).
Anyone know where I could get replacements?
Thanks,
David


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It sounds as if they may be BSF threads - Whitworth could be too coarse


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*hinge screws*

Being German I'd guess that the thread is metric, maybe 4 or 6.
barrie


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You could re-tap the hole to a screw size that you have 8O


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Just had a look at mine, don't know the size but they are two bolts with nuts as per your photo. Could you not do as mine is and simply add another nut to each bolt, nut to nut acting as a locking device.
Mine are solid and I would not have known they were not original if you had not posted here so thanks for the information.
Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Howlinwolf,
Your door photo has raised another question with regards to my own van as you have two cables disappearing into your door and I only have one :roll: 
Do you, or anyone else reading this, know what the two cables are for please. I am assuming that perhaps your van has electric mirrors whereas mine has not  
Thanks for your help, regards.
Norman.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Howlinwolf said:


> I've somehow managed to lose both screws from the hinge/stay of my 1999 Hymer B584 LHD. Tried machine screws but No. 4 are too big whist number 3 are a bit small and go right through the threaded holes. I've been able to use No3 ones with washers and nuts as a temporary measure ( photo attached ).
> Anyone know where I could get replacements?
> Thanks,
> David


They will be metric being German, looking at the size of screw you have put in it looks like 5mm.
If you let me know whether they are pan head countersunk or hex head and the length you require i will send you a range from 3mm to 6mm foc.
You can PM me your address and i will post them to you

dillon

PS if you want to phone me i have sent you a PM with my works phone number


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

For Tucano,
Electric window,switch for courtesy light and central locking?


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Tucano said:


> Howlinwolf,
> Your door photo has raised another question with regards to my own van as you have two cables disappearing into your door and I only have one :roll:
> Do you, or anyone else reading this, know what the two cables are for please. I am assuming that perhaps your van has electric mirrors whereas mine has not
> Thanks for your help, regards.
> Norman.


Hi,
As already suggested the door has central locking and also an electric window, so I would guess that's what the cables are for.
David


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I had the same problem with our driver's door hinge on our 99 Hymer. I managed to get replacements from a local tool and fixings supplier.

Dillon's offer is very kind of him. :thumbright: 

Same here re twin cables and functions.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bigtree, howlinwolf,jock and rita, many thanks for your answers, so IF I had central locking or an alarm :roll: 
Norman.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Tucano said:


> so IF I had central locking or an alarm :roll:
> Norman.


You'd be looking at another cable harness going into your door. :lol: 
(sorry, couldn't resist. :wink: )

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

dillon said:


> Howlinwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I've somehow managed to lose both screws from the hinge/stay of my 1999 Hymer B584 LHD. Tried machine screws but No. 4 are too big whist number 3 are a bit small and go right through the threaded holes. I've been able to use No3 ones with washers and nuts as a temporary measure ( photo attached ).
> ...


A very kind offer dillon, message received-I will ring you today.
Many Thanks,
David


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi David

Got all your screws together, i see you live in Bury i did not know you were a neighbour.
I am going to Radcliffe on Sunday if i have time i will drop them off
for you.

dillon


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to dillon's generous help I have been able to solve this problem. Size 3.5 machine screws fit perfectly. I have used a couple of nuts on each one as suggested by Tucano.
Thanks to everyone who posted their suggestions.
David


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Howlinwolf said:


> Thanks to dillon's generous help I have been able to solve this problem. Size 3.5 machine screws fit perfectly. I have used a couple of nuts on each one as suggested by Tucano.
> Thanks to everyone who posted their suggestions.
> David


My pleasure, glad you got it sorted.


----------

